# post your favorite dog breeds



## Ashley89 (Jan 9, 2008)

:inlove:


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

She doesn't know what she started......


----------



## Ashley89 (Jan 9, 2008)

??


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

This is my Bailey...She's an AmStaff (Pitbull)..people around here tend not to like this bread...
http://travel.webshots.com/photo/2071724170101309050ZMJTBd


----------



## Ashley89 (Jan 9, 2008)

pitbulls are awesome


----------



## jb250 (May 22, 2007)

Pic of my dogs


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

I love my shepard and my 3 poms, very loyal.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

I love my yellow-lab \ golden mix. He's my buddy.
Prior to that, 3 German Shepherds; best dogs on the planet.

*My list:*
1a. and 1b. The German Shepherd and Yellow Lab.
2. Boxers
3. Jack Russell Terriers
4. The Pug
5. English Bulldog


----------



## misconceived (Jun 18, 2006)

German Shepherd by far...

Koz you had a good list until you said Jack Russell. I can deal with the psychotic mindset but they don't bark, they squelch.#-o


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Large dogs: Great Dane
Med Dogs: German Shepherd
Small dogs: Welch Corgi


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Seamus R.I.P June 26,2006*


----------



## cmagryan (Dec 15, 2004)

- Irish Wolfhound


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

I have a Collie that weighs 100 lbs. He's a big dope; I swear he's autistic. 

I agree with Kozmo's list in no particular order.


----------



## Ashley89 (Jan 9, 2008)

and


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

I like hunting dogs. I have had a black lab, quite a few springer spaniels and now I got my first English Setter a couple years ago. I also had a Shepard when I was a kid that was a police dog and was given to us after he was retired. He was a good boy. Probably some day I will get a Shepard again, but next time it will probably be a puppy.

I pretty much like any dog that is friendly, but prefer to own ones that do a little more than just putting a smile on your face and taking money out of your pocket.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2008)

Ashley89 said:


> pitbulls are awesome


Yes, if you have small children you'd like to have maimed or killed.

My ultimate dog is the Airedale Terrier; fearless, fiercely protective of family, GREAT with children, and is a "jack of all trades" as they've been used for protection, hunting, tracking, you name it:


----------



## rocksy1826 (Nov 12, 2006)

my favorite is always going to be my dog. He's a lhasa mix

and he is NOT a cat, JAP!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2008)

rocksy1826 said:


> my favorite is always going to be my dog. He's a lhasa mix
> 
> and he is NOT a cat, JAP!!!


That would be an insult to cats.


----------



## rocksy1826 (Nov 12, 2006)

Delta784 said:


> That would be an insult to cats.


:BE: poor little Rocky Balboa


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Delta784 said:


> Yes, if you have small children you'd like to have maimed or killed.


And eaten! Babies eaten!
We had one up here that at 10 babies. No 20, 20 babies! True story.
He was a menace to so. central NH....

That dog is gonna eat you someday Kate....
All that will be left is a pair of Adidas and a sissy looking fanny pack.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

KozmoKramer said:


> That dog is gonna eat you someday Kate....
> All that will be left is a pair of Adidas and a sissy looking fanny pack.


Nothing of the sort my dear...and I run with Asics


----------



## Hb13 (Aug 2, 2006)

My family was prmarily made up of hunters who love animals (if that makes sense?), and we had 21 dogs about 7 and a half years ago.

3 Blueticks
2 Walkers
2 Redbones
2 Brittany Spaniels
2 Plotts 
1 Bloodhound
1 German Shorthaired pointer
3 Doberman's my dad bred dobermans for 6 years before hand
3 Yorkshire Terriers
Rescues
1 Shih Tsu
1 Mutt who I still to this day have no idea what breeds that dog was

Every dog had it's own dog house and the hounds had their own kennel that was aprox 30 foot wide by 75 foot long. Our dogs had more than we had usually

I got way off topic there, my fave dog breed that I have owned would either be Doberman, or Blood Hound.
If it was a breed I never owned German Shepherd, or Great Dane.


----------



## SolObsession (Aug 11, 2004)

Boxer, English Bulldog, Shepards.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2008)

This is my dog, you can close the thread now, I win.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

I have to scan some pics of my (may they rest in piece) boys 5-0...
There's some good lookin' dogs in this group!
Heres a pic of my buddy...


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

Koz why is your dog looking at you with his ass in the air?


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

Ruh-ro..


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Why should he be any different than anyone else in the family SE.


----------



## m2atrooper (Jan 18, 2008)

The pair of Doxies are the rulers of the abode...

A good friend of mine calls em' "torpedo dawgs". They are more affectionately known as " Misda" and "Meanor".

The single shot is of a pooch we rescued, her name is "Lollie". Sweetest thing. She's Basset / Beagle Mix.

All of em' are getting along just fine...and they love to run all over this 28 acres on the hill. I'm thankful we are out in the country...and no problems with them being off leash. Well trained and come when they are called.


----------



## m2atrooper (Jan 18, 2008)

kttref said:


> This is my Bailey...She's an AmStaff (Pitbull)..people around here tend not to like this bread...


Bailey looks like a reaaaaaaaaaaal sweetheart !!! Just look at those eyes... sending ya all that love!


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2008)

screamineagle said:


> Koz why is your dog looking at you with his ass in the air?


Because KK is the Assman? duh.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

misconceived said:


> ..Koz you had a good list until you said Jack Russell. I can deal with the psychotic mindset but they don't bark, they squelch.#-o


Yeah, but they can be pretty cool dogs Misco.
My aunt has one. Completely mashugana.
Only dog I've ever seen that walks into walls and then barks at it like it was the walls fault.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

No particular order. German Shepard, Golden Retriever, Rottie, Austrailian Cattle dog, and "Pittie". That is the five I have right now. Also do fostering, home visits, and transportation for several rescues.










This was right before the evil pittie killed and ate the children.......very sad.


----------



## RCPD33 (Jul 3, 2006)

My boy Harley with one of his Christmas presents.








Then sitting on the coach, watching tv (he actually watches for about 5 minutes at a time. It's the funniest thing!)









He's an English Bulldog, which is my favorite breed! Yellow Labs are a very close 2nd.


----------



## m2atrooper (Jan 18, 2008)

*Here's a link to a video of another great dog called "Bailey".*
*Be sure to watch and then read the owners comments.*
*This will sure leave ya with a smile !!*






*Seal*


----------



## MARINECOP (Dec 23, 2003)

It's my wifes dog, really it is.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

It's OK Marinecop, even a Marine can have a "softer" side...
Good lookin' doggie..


----------



## Mongo (Aug 10, 2006)

My rottie took a shit yesterday that kinda looked like that cat. I mean doggie.


----------



## Mozzarella (Apr 8, 2006)

My black Lab has a better personality than most people I know.. Ten year old puppy with no brakes.. and we both hate cats... no offense Harry..


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

I wish people could be as loyal as dogs. Mine get so excited when I get home from work. No one has ever greeted me at the door with such enthuiasm unless there was something in it for them lol.


----------



## rocksy1826 (Nov 12, 2006)

the man










(he has a tendency to try to eat the camera when you take a pic)


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

Good lookin dogsters here!

If you can start the day without caffeine or pep pills,
If you can be cheerful, ignoring aches and pains,
If you can resist complaining and boring people with your troubles,
If you can eat the same food everyday and be grateful for it,
If you can understand when loved ones are too busy to give you time,
If you can overlook people taking things out on you when it's not your fault and something goes wrong,
If you can take criticism and blame without resentment,
If you can face the world without lies and deceit,
If you can conquer tension without medical help,
If you can relax without liquor and if you can sleep without the aid of drugs...
Then you are probably a dog.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Hey if you guys click the dogster picture in my sig...you can go to Bailey's website!!! She'll have new pictures up within the week!


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

Nothing beats these dogs, and nothing says "Tough Guy" like a couple of weiner dogs walking around your house

The bigger weiner is Blackie and the one with the massive eye brows is Franklin

Blackie and Franklin

View attachment 789


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

I have always had a preference toward Boxers. My godfather had one when I was a kid and I'll never forget how ripped that dog was. Its muscles were so defined it looked like it was on steroids...I have never seen another boxer like it but they are an overall GREAT breed.


----------



## xxafspxx (Apr 3, 2007)

My lab loves to eat my roommates hats! Plus hes always greeting me everyday after work


----------

